# Kidney Stone



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I might have a kidney stone. Does anyone have a natural method of dissolving stones? If I do have one it's probably calcium due to a supplement I take as a preventative to a cancer I have minor problems with. 

I'm skeptical and think it's probably something else, though I don't know what else it might be. I don't have sharp pain, no nausea, etc. But, just in case, I'd like to start doing something about this before it gets worse.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

You need to be thoroughly checked out for kidney stones, and you need professional supervision for the treating of them. There are several different kinds of kidney stones, and each responds to a different treatment. However, you may need lithotripsy - this is having the stone pounded by sound waves. It breaks up the stone into tiny fragments which can be easily passed. If you pass a large stone or fragment, you can quickly learn just what severe agony really means! The pain brings strong tough men to their knees, according to my doctor!

I offer the following herbal remedies for interest only. Kidney stones are not something you should muck around with. One very good way of preventing kidney stones is to make sure you drink adequate fluids each day (recommended amount is 2 litres per day for an adult). 

Cook some Beetroot until soft, strain. Drink 3-4 cups of the juice each day.

Drinking the juice of a fresh Lemon in a glass of warm water first thing each morning can help prevent stones from forming.

Drink 1-2 cups of a tea made from the rhizome of Sweet Joe Pye (Gravel Root) each day.

Cover some leaves, stems and flowers of Marshmallow with boiling water, cover with a cloth and leave for 3 hours. Drink as a tea for 4 days, about 300ml daily, then stop for a few days, then repeat. 

Drink 1-2 cups of a tea made from the flowers of Golden Rod each day to dissolve kidney stones and act as a diuretic.

Include plenty of Apples in the diet, or drink the juice. 

Drink 1-2 cups of a tea made from the leaves of Ladyâs Bedstraw each day to treat kidney stones.

Include Artichoke and Asparagus in the diet. 

Drink a glass of Cranberry juice per day to prevent kidney stones from forming. (The juice should not be sweetened.)


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Typically kidney stones will be very painfull. Most people end up moving around and there might be blood in the urine. If it is a kidney stone they will either remove it or make you wait to pass it. If your kidney hurts with a dull ache instead of sharp pain I would guess it is a kidney infection that needs treatment asap.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Good point, Carnation. Kidney stones are serious things - they can block the blood supply to parts of the kidney if they are near blood vessels - that means some or all of the kidney can die. Also, they sometimes move around, causing friction - which inevitably leads to an infection. 

Definitely get thee to a doctor ASAP, and take an early-morning, mid-stream urine sample with you (collected same day as appointment, of course!). 

If your discomfort is on the right side, just under the rib cage, you might have liver problems - the two conditions are sometimes hard to distinguish at first. 

Either way - a doctor is needed for a diagnosis and appropriate treatment.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I've had over 25 kidney stones. I've had them n both sides at once. I'm not gonna argue with no one about what to do. I pass them myself. Mine occur when I DON"T take calcium. Also cranberry supplements. I learned this from a nutritionist that got me started on organics. The first one I had I seen a doctor cause I didn't know what was going on. Except for one time when I had health insurance I've since passed them. Everybody is different. My dad had over 150. He liked to get in the car and drive. I can't stand it. I get in the shower and put the water on the back as hot as I can stand it. IT relieves the pain and seems to help them pass.
If your not having the worst pain you've ever imagined its may not be a kidney stone. Just what they call "gravel"
Kidney stones are like having kids. The more you have the easier they are to pass. My daughter had one while in labor. Now that is real pain!!! Most women I know who have had them would rather give birth.
For me I will stay on the calcium and cranberries.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

It's certainly true that everyone is different when it comes to stones & what is causing them. 

DH has something wrong w/only one kidney. It doesn't filter like it should. It's is full of stones. He's passed hundreds. A few he passed w/quite a bit of pain. (When they are traveling from kidney to bladder-from bladder on out is not nearly as painful) When we HAD insurance, he went for the lithotripsy. $20K!!! Thank goodness for ins. This was several years ago & he still passes stones now & then. Once had to go to the hospital for IV pain meds but when we had ins. 

I'm an old RN & don't know how he does it! I took care of many kidney stone patients in the hospital & we had to shoot 'em up w/morphiene, demerol, whatever b/c the pain is unbearable. 

Patty


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Thank you! I've been to the doctor. There's no infection. Still no sharp pain, no blood, fever or anything else I should have if it's a stone. He gave me an antibiotic just in case due to the weekend and my regular PA being on vacation next week. I'm not taking it since the test was negative for infection but I have it if I need it. I've had five kidney infections (same side) so I well know those symptoms. 


> If your not having the worst pain you've ever imagined its may not be a kidney stone. Just what they call "gravel"


That very well could be. I'm uncomfortable, especially after working outside in the cold damp weather, but not in pain. 

I'm scheduled for an ultrasound next week. If I have to I can go to the ER sooner, but I don't feel any worse than I did a few days ago.

Thanks again!


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

Eat nothing but watermelon for a day and eat lots of it, sit in a tub of warm water and try to pass the stone.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

when my dad had stones the Doctor told him to drink a half case of beer (6 beer) and the stone should pass in the natural course of the beer's passage through the body. when i got my forst stone i tried the same, didnt work for me anymore than it did for dad but i did enjoy those beer :baby04: only time seems to work for me and letting the stone pass on its own, and pray i dont need surgury for them. :nono: and the pain will kick the living .... out of you. if you have them you have my empathy. ive had 6 and it doesn't get any easier.


dean


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

heelpin said:


> Eat nothing but watermelon for a day and eat lots of it, sit in a tub of warm water and try to pass the stone.


What does the watermelon do?


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

Watermelon contains the highest concentration of water amongst all fruits. It is also rich in potassium salts. It is one of the safest and best diuretics which can be used with beneficial result in kidney stones.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

People who have had kidneystones and who have had children say kidneystones are more painful than childbirth.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

heelpin said:


> Watermelon contains the highest concentration of water amongst all fruits. It is also rich in potassium salts. It is one of the safest and best diuretics which can be used with beneficial result in kidney stones.


I've learned something new. Thanks! I don't like watermelon but it would definitely be better than a kidney stone.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

MaineFarmMom said:


> I've learned something new. Thanks! I don't like watermelon but it would definitely be better than a kidney stone.


I too have read much about the use of watermelon for kidney stones. You might do an internet search on the subject and see what you can come up with.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Watermelon is a wonderful herb!

The fruit, eaten when fully ripe or even when almost putrid, is used to treat fevers. It is also useful in the treatment of fluid retention and kidney stones. The seed is sometimes used in the treatment of the urinary tract disorders and has been used to treat bed wetting. The seed is also used to expel intestinal worms. The juice of the roots is used for haemorrhage after abortion. The root is purgative and in large doses is said to be a certain emetic. The rind of the fruit is prescribed in cases of alcoholic poisoning and diabetes.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

The worst I have ever felt for anyone was for men who would come into the ER with Kidney stones (sympathy is not one of my strong points).They would shift from side to side and not be able to keep still all the while trying to put on a brave face.Then when you hand them the sieve and a jar and tell then to pee in that till the stone passed and then bring in the stone :shrug: Honestly though kidney stones are nothing to mess around with .Kidney pain could be other things and you definately need to get that scan.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Rose, I hope you've got some relief by now. 

I'm drinking a lot of water, taking concentrated cranberry pills and still aching. I haven't gotten better or worse so I'm wondering if it's something else.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Perhaps a low grade infection and/or virus? Just a thought. I hope you find relief and perhaps a good naturopath to help you.

If it was an actual kidney stone, what we have used and it is very effective, is the kidney cleanse by Hulda Clarke(can be found on the web easily). This herbal combination uses hydrangea root, gravel root and marshmellow root plus some other ingredients. My hubby has had several bouts of stones over the years and the last bout in 2004, we used this cleanse and it worked amazingly well for him. After a miserable/torturous 2 weeks and one visit to the ER for 2 bags of liquids......one visit to urgent care, nothing was helping. We considered lithotripsy, but the docs weren't even advising it, so we wanted to avoid it if possible as it is added trauma on the kidney. I had given him hydrangea capsules, cornsilk tincture and other herbs that I cannot recall, but they were not helping. They had helped ward off attacks in the past but weren't touching his problem now. I decided to try the kidney cleanse using the roots of those herbs and making my own concoction. I ordered the roots from the local health food store and whipped up a batch of this brew. We followed the instructions very closely and in 6 hours he was feeling 75% better and in 2 days he was working as usual. We are sure that the brew dissolved the stones. He was on this concoction for 6 weeks. It also relieved and shrunk his swollen prostate. I can't really say enough about those amazing herbs.....hydrangea, gravel and marshmellow root. Truly a God send.

Now, it is 3 years later and he still enjoys a healthy prostate and kidney. The oxalic acid from chocolate, tea and pop and coffee are the biggest culprits for him, in creating kidney stones. He avoids those like the plague.


----------



## LostnEurope (Feb 26, 2007)

When I had my stone there was NO passing it.The stone was stuck between my Kidney and my bladder.I am a large man with a very high tolerance for pain...I HAVE NEVER HAD SUCH PAIN IN MY LIFE....I have broken bones that didn't hurt like this............The only comparison is probably a GOUT attack only the stone was worse and came in waves like a contraction.....I went from normal to can't stand, sit , lie down or anything in less than 2 hours....My stone was caused by too much Uric acid, same thing that causes the Gout..........So get checked as all stones are different..Some can be passed ,some can not....Mine looked like a Jack, like girls used to play with when I was small............A 4 or more pointed star, jagged and sharp.......I would not wanted to have to pass this.....They had to Rotor-rooter me...Went in with a wire,grabbed it and pulled it out...(I was unconscious on some really good drugs they gave me...........Now I take meds to control and have totally stopped drinking soda pop...A lot of water and tea and coffee in moderation.....................Mike


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

My first ks attack came at 2 am.My wife carried me to ER.The pain,I cant describe.No DR. in ER for ks,so no pain medicine,but ER said go ahead with x-rays.Right after the x-ray, while waiting to see if x-ray took,I went to br and passed stone. I was using the strainer which they gave me.I gave it to the x-ray person.They pushed me back to ER. My pain was going away thank God.About 2 hours later in walked a DR. He looked at my chart and said Im DR SO AN SO and Im your ks DR.I said Im patient SO AN SO and I no longer need your services.Can you believe he had the nerve to send me a bill?He should have saved that stamp. :hobbyhors


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The best I have found for kidney stones/gravel is a combo of Juniper berry, cleavers, Marshmallow root, nettles and Lobelia (for the pain)


----------



## MtnGranny (Mar 3, 2006)

I had a kidney stone 20 years ago - they found it while I was pregnant. I just had a dull pain that had been there so long I didn't think about it much. Then, in the middle of the night one night, I was rushed to the ER in terrible pain. Yes, it is much worse than having a baby - had 3 babies with no meds but when I got to the Er with that stone I begged for meds! DH had one just before Thanksgiving last year. He passed it the same day. (I had lithotripsy) DH went to a new Dr last week, an alternative type guy. They gave him these instructions: Drink 5 coke CLASSIC (must be classic) then puree 1 can of asparagus and drink it. 80% of people pass the stone within 2 hours. The coke dehydrates the stone and causes it to crumble and the asparagus is a diuretic. DH is going to give it a try this week as they found blood in his urine test and I assume that means another stone.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I've had three kidney stones. I felt it to be the worse pain I ever experienced, and I have a high threshold for pain. The only thing that might feel worse, is a bad burn or a gun shot wound. I passed all three. Immediate relief. Drink lots of water and cranberry juice.


----------



## Milkwitch (Nov 11, 2006)

A tablespoon of Apple Cider Vinegar (organic if possible) in a glass of water twice a day will dissolve kidney stones and prevent the return. It will also cause no harm in any way, in fact it will aid the body in absorbing and processing calcium. It also helps with calcium spurs on bones and joints. 
Anyone ever do a science project in school where an egg is placed in a glass of vinegar? 
The vinegar softens the harden shell of the egg, because vinegar dissolves calcium. I do not remember it well enough to know why.....but it does, and it works. 
It is well worth trying.


----------

